# X-Plane 10 wenig fps und wenig Auslastung?



## Climuff (9. Februar 2012)

Moin,

mein X-Plane 10 (welches ich eigentlich ganz gut finde) hat leider viel zu wenig fps. Ich habe jetzt die Grafik schon extrem runtergestellt, aber ich bekomme momentan nicht mehr als 24 fps (in den Einstellungen ist EIngestellt das mein Monitor 60fps kann, also er limitiert nichts). 
Während des fliegens habe ich ne CPU Auslastung von 17% (1 von 6 Kernen, X-Plane hat ja wohl multicoreunterstützung oder?), ne GPU Auslastung von 20%, RAM hat X-Plane 1,1GB benutzt (von meinen (GB) und der VRAM war mit 1,2GB noch längst nicht voll (habe 2GB). 
Warum nimmt sich X-Plane so wenig Leistung? Denn mit 24fps macht mir das Spielen kein Spaß^^


----------



## Climuff (18. Februar 2012)

So, habe jetzt mal nen Video von meinem 2. Bildschirm gemacht während ich fliege:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryYoRMwT0PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



CPU Auslastung um die 20%, Festplattenauslastung eigentlich nie mehr als 1 MB/s (X-Plane ist auf E installiert) Grafikkartenauslastung um die 30%, RAM Auslastung um die 54%. Und trotzdem um die 15-25 fps -.- 

Woran liegt das? Ich habe gelesen X-Plane unterstützt bis zu 16 Kerne!


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen laut Hersteller:
- 2 GHz, Dual-Core CPU
- 2 GiB RAM,
- DirectX 9.0c-Grafikkarten mit 128 MiB VRAM

Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen laut Hersteller:
- 3 GHz, Multi-Core CPU
- 4 GiB RAM,
- DirectX 10-Grafikkarte (DX11 präferiert) mit 1 GiB VRAM

bei mir gehts einigermaßen, ich hab ein q6600@3,20Ghz, 4gb Ram, hd 4890 mit 1gb vram. Spiele auf 1920*1200. Abwarten bis ein Patch rauskommt


----------



## Climuff (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nen AMD 1090T mit 6 mal 3,2 Ghz


----------



## PcGuru (22. Februar 2012)

Hab nen i7-860 mit 4,2 GHz und es läuft supi!


----------



## gangville (22. Februar 2012)

komisch.
bei meinem gtx 460 leut es auch ganz gut.

installier mal den aktuellsten treiber, der heute rausgekommen ist


----------



## Climuff (22. Februar 2012)

was fürn treiber ist heute rausgekommen? Der neueste Catalyst ist immernoch 12.2 preview, und für x-plane sind heute auch keine treiber rausgekommen? welchen meinst du?


----------



## gangville (22. Februar 2012)

Climuff schrieb:


> was fürn treiber ist heute rausgekommen? Der neueste Catalyst ist immernoch 12.2 preview, und für x-plane sind heute auch keine treiber rausgekommen? welchen meinst du?


 

haha sry ich dachte du hättest eine nvidia karte.

vill. hängt es damit zusammen, dass du eine AMD Karte hast und die Treiber mit X-Plane unterstützung erst später kommen.
AMD ist nämlich dafür bekannt erst einige tage später einen treiber zu liefern.
wie laufen den andere spiele in deinem system?


----------



## Climuff (22. Februar 2012)

alle anderen Spiele laufen so wie sie laufen sollten, keine Probleme


----------



## mcdaniels (3. März 2012)

Ist zwar schon ein alter Beitrag aber XPLANE 10 hat Probleme mit AMD Grafikkarten. Stell mal die Wolken und die Autos ab, dann sollte es um einiges flüssiger laufen.

Das Problem ist den Entwicklern bekannt, jedoch gibt es bislang nur den Workaround mit Wolken AUS und Autos aus.

Solltest du eine ganz aktuelle Grafikkarte haben (Radeon 7950 oder 7970) dann ist XP10 -so wie bei mir- unspielbar, da man massive Grafikfehler hat 

LG
Daniel


----------



## Stroiner (1. April 2012)

Also ich habe ne Nvidia GTX 570. Habe aber auch heftige Probleme mit der Grafik von X-Plane.
Also HDR geht schonma garnicht und auch ohne trauen sich die Frames sich noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## mcdaniels (4. April 2012)

Hallo, wundert mich das auch nvidia Probleme hat. Hatte mit dem Grafikengine Entwickler Kontakt. Es kommen wohl noch einige Optimierungen auf uns zu. Geduld ist gefragt  . Immerhin kann man bei Laminar sicher sein dass xp10 lange supported wird. 

Lg Daniel


----------



## RobertK78 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo habe mir heute auch X Plane 10 Gekauft und muss hier leider über die Massiven AMD Probleme Lesen 
Mein System Prozessor: AMD FX 8350  Board: Asus Sabertooth 990 FX  Grafikkarte: R9 390  Speicher: AMD Gaming Series Arbeitsspeicher 16GB 2400Mhz C11 DDR3
Eigentlich sollte es doch halbwegs stabil laufen. Gibt es außer der Option Autos und Wolken auf aus zu stellen noch andere Optionen? Wäre über Hilfe echt Dankbar


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2016)

Graka nicht ausgelastet: CPU Limit.
Zu einfach, oder?

CPU lastiges abschalten. Objekt Anzahl. Sichtweite.


----------



## RobertK78 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo die CPU liegt konstant bei 16% Auslastung Nur die Graka schwankt von 13 bis 100% je nach Situation Die GPU Taktet sich auch ständig Hoch und Runter. Kann man das abstellen?
ich habe grade noch einen Test mit FSX gemacht da läuft die Graka fast ausschließlich mit 100% Auslastung und die GPU Taktet bis ans Limit. Stimmt da was mit meinem System nicht?


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2016)

Dieses hoch runter ist ein Auslesefehler vom AB im Zusammenhang mit den Energie-Optionen im Crimson.
Im Crimson das Energie-Sparen abstellen, im AB den AMD-Kompatibilitäts-Klicker setzen, dann müsste dieses hoch und runter verschwinden.

Die Auslastung der CPU interessiert eigentlich nicht. Das einzige was Du da siehst ist das Multitasking von Windows. Ich schätze da läuft ein Thread. Bei Deinem 8-Kerner (100/8) würden wir genau da ankommen. (Plus ein bisschen Windows-Aktivität).

Ein CPU-Limit ensteht nicht erst bei 100% Auslastung der CPU, das ist ein EXTREM. Es entsteht wenn ein Programm einen Kern komplett auslastet. Denn die Programme benutzen nicht "automatisch" alle vorhandenen Kerne. Das muss der Programmierer mühsam erarbeiten.


----------



## Gimmick (17. Juni 2016)

RobertK78 schrieb:


> Hallo die CPU liegt konstant bei 16% Auslastung Nur die Graka schwankt von 13 bis 100% je nach Situation Die GPU Taktet sich auch ständig Hoch und Runter. Kann man das abstellen?
> ich habe grade noch einen Test mit FSX gemacht da läuft die Graka fast ausschließlich mit 100% Auslastung und die GPU Taktet bis ans Limit. Stimmt da was mit meinem System nicht?



X-Plane benutzt leider quasi nur beim Laden alle Kerne. Der Rest läuft fast nur auf einem Kern. 

Is X-Plane multi-core software?

Das ist leider doof.


----------



## ZMC (22. Juni 2016)

Extrem schwach, gerade bei X-Plane hatte ich bisher gedacht, dass es technisch moderner ist als der olle FSX. Die Grafik ist ja auch besser, aber de facto Single Core ist saublöd. Mein 4930K macht weniger FPS als mein 4790K :donk:


----------



## pluto353 (11. Juli 2016)

Bei mir läuft alles flüssig, habe R9 270X, 4690K und 8GB RAM


----------



## VLAD (13. August 2016)

Probiere mal das.
HDR abschalten und die ganze Filter runterdrehen.


----------

